

Nature's beautiful forms - jsrn
http://draves.org/pix/kdn/

======
tlrobinson
If you like Scott Drave's work (and probably even if you don't) you'll love
the electric sheep screensaver:

<http://www.electricsheep.org/>

------
jcl
Of course, beauty is in the eye of the beholder. Some of these would not be
out-of-place in an H.R. Giger illustration or an H.P. Lovecraft story.

------
mironathetin
And I thought he might show womens legs or so...

------
Herring
is it bad that I was thinking dx, dy....

